# Hello from North East UK



## jen_tr (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi,

I'm from the North East UK, and am here looking for some mice as pets. Every book or website with advice that I have looked at has said "buy pet mice from a breeder, not a pet shop"... So, here I am!

Jen


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi 
Stick a note in the buying/selling forum and hopefully someone will help you out.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome!


----------

